# Alameda turns radically anti-tobacco



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Alameda, my nice small town in the bay, has finally done it. With little to no discussion, the town hall unanimously passed a vote to outlaw outdoors smoking, it took effect this January. That's the whole island! Now, there is legislation to be voted on which would make it illegal to smoke in your apartment. Where exactly do people go now to smoke? It's still a legal activity! The opinion section of the papers occasionally get a letter arguing against them, but of course the following week there's two or three responses published putting down the original letter and supporting these new laws "for the good of society" and "to protect our right to breathe fresh, clean air." 

Do these idiots realize that even on the coast, the smog from cars is probably worse to breathe than if there was a smoker standing next to them 12 hours a day? And, they've got legs... The whole situation just upsets me. I've gotta get outta here... Who wants to go make a smokers metropolis with me somewhere?


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn, that's just to close to home. We do have some crazy lawmakers in CA.


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

+1 for smoker's metropolis


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

You could always show them by going on a killing spree and blaming the inability to smoke. But it's _A LOT_ more difficult getting stuff to smoke in prison, so you might not want to try that.

Then again, you wouldn't have that problem if you left California. All you have to do is look at the tobacco packaging to realize the stuff is only dangerous in California.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Vote with your wallet: leave the tax base! Make sure you write a letter to the editor before you leave stating why you're packing your bags and that you'll no longer support the local government when they're making a legal consumables illegal in private spaces.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, 
That's asinine. I have a few acres here in Arkansas where you can smoke, shoot, etc, whenever you want if you're so inclined


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Vote with your wallet: leave the tax base! Make sure you write a letter to the editor before you leave stating why you're packing your bags and that you'll no longer support the local government when they're making a legal consumables illegal in private spaces.


While it's easy to say and if all it took were words I'm sure he would do this in a "jiffy". But unfortunately in this specific case, he would have to sell his home, find a new job and essentially uproot his entire family. I'm in complete agreement with you about government ridiculously infringing on our rights. This isn't about political parties but us having less freedoms.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

They his most of the resorts/beach areas here over the last couple years. I can't even sit on the beach, in my own area, like I like to do when I can find a spot away from the tourons, and enjoy a stick. It's disgusting.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have some family in Alameda and occasionally head down the 880 to pay a visit. It doesn't surprise me that a bunch of do gooders want to legislate behavior behind closed doors, that they personally disapprove of but is infinitely less harmful than say, the cars spewing far more into the air in two seconds than I will in my entire life. I have to laugh my ass off when I see people jogging or bike riding in traffic inhaling all that exhaust thinking they are being "healthy". It goes to show how blind ideology and pandering is de rigeuer and the search for their Utopia that can never exist tramples all over the simple freedoms this country was founded upon.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

nikonnut said:


> Wow,
> That's asinine. I have a few acres here in Arkansas where you can smoke, shoot, etc, whenever you want if you're so inclined


Thanks! I'll... Uh, can't really drive there... Eh, maybe I'll be on that side of the country at some point lol.

And yeah, I'm planning my escape, but it'll take some time. I'll write a letter too, even though it won't change anything.

Isn't freedom great guys? On the plus side, a 250 gram box of FVF just showed up at my door, with a free Sancho Panza thrown in for good measure! I love those sticks, and I get to take a trip down to the hardware store to pick up some mason jars. I'm not sure whether I'm allowed to smoke in my car (I'm such an adult that I need big brother's permission?) but I'll have a nice big bowl of FVF in my sav natural on the way anyways!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Isn't marajuana legal in CA? Hmmm


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

priorwomanmarine said:


> Isn't marajuana legal in CA? Hmmm


For medicinal purposes only! Just like prohibition.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

you crack me up


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Way to close to home for me in Placeville. although things are very different here. Why dont people find something real to fix. I think there are plenty of real problems that need to be solved. This just bugs me so much.


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

InsidiousTact said:


> Now, there is legislation to be voted on which would make it illegal to smoke in your apartment.


That is completely absurd.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

That crazy. Put up a tent and puff away in there. Hell, do it on the front lawns of the city hall. Do a big-ass tent herf!!!


----------



## Coop (Jan 28, 2007)

This is all a response to the American Lung Association's report card on Alameda County. They gave it poor grades, and now the city governments are responding with knee jerk reactions. As someone who grew up in Alameda County and have lived and worked here most of my life, I fear the other cities will soon follow. I encourage everyone to join the CRA, they are trying hard to protect our rights.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am amazed that any lawmakers or anyone with any sense can see that the entire volume of air available in any given square footage outside can't possibly be compromised by a smoker lighting up. The lightest street traffic puts more harmful particulates into the air than a legion of cigar smokers ever could. Tobacco users are just an easy target for anyone looking to curry favor and appear to be acting in their constituents best interest to gain political or fundraising leverage.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Engineer99 said:


> I am amazed that any lawmakers or anyone with any sense can see that the entire volume of air available in any given square footage outside can't possibly be compromised by a smoker lighting up. The lightest street traffic puts more harmful particulates into the air than a legion of cigar smokers ever could. Tobacco users are just an easy target for anyone looking to curry favor and appear to be acting in their constituents best interest to gain political or fundraising leverage.


But James, we choose to smoke tobacco products. I mean no one chooses to drive a car; we are all forced to drive cars. It's not like there are options such as public transportation (which would lower the number of vehicles) or maybe if only there were other ways to get around. If only someone could invent a two wheeled contraption which could be powered in some way by the rider, or maybe possibly utilize our legs in some manner which could get us from one spot to another (we should name this new way of commuting "walking").


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

TommyTree said:


> You could always show them by going on a killing spree and blaming the inability to smoke. But it's _A LOT_ more difficult getting stuff to smoke in prison, so you might not want to try that.
> 
> Then again, you wouldn't have that problem if you left California. All you have to do is look at the tobacco packaging to realize the stuff is only dangerous in California.


That's one of our favorite warning labels, we're constantly saying it's nice we don't live in CA since we'd all be dead


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

That is absolutely insane. I can not imagine sitting in your backyard having a cigar being a crime.


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

California is crazy and getting worse. Grew up there and left as soon as I could get out. Got tired of the idiots who vote there, the idiots in the legislature and the ridiculous taxes. It has beautiful areas we like to visit but I'm happy to leave when it is time. In AZ I can smoke cigars outside and not get completely raped in taxes. I can also walk into a gun shop and walk out with an AR-15 in 10 mins, no waiting period or other CA stupidity.


----------

